# Excel: Can you lock column widths so user can not change?



## BWA (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi,

I have an Excel spreadsheet which I want the use to be able to populate the cells, but I don't want them to be able to resize the column width.

Is this possible?

Cheers,

Bren.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Depending on which version of XL you are using, you can use Tools > Protection and then allow users to select unlocked cells etc. This will stop them resizing the column.


----------

